# Mustard with Dry rub??????



## exhaustedspark (May 17, 2011)

Would it be good to use mustard after brining and then put on the dry seasonings or just use the dry rub???


----------



## beer-b-q (May 17, 2011)

Since you posted in Poultry I am assuming you are doing chicken or turkey and in that case I never use mustard... 

It always helps to let us know what piece of meat you are using.


----------



## exhaustedspark (May 17, 2011)

That is correct i am doing Chicken. Thankyou


----------



## raptor700 (May 17, 2011)

Never did mustard on chicken, I just brine then rub.

Don't forget the Qveiw


----------



## michael ark (May 17, 2011)

I use a mustard powder in my rub and thats all the hint you'll get.


----------



## exhaustedspark (May 17, 2011)

Yep i bought a camera just for using To put pict on the comp. My son decided he could make better use of in in the mountains snowboarding. Some where on the mtn is a nice cheap camera. Maybe next month i will pay a visit to wal-mart.

Then i can try to figure how to use qview. Boy that dry mustard sounds good. I think it will compiment my red pepper.


----------



## biaviian (May 17, 2011)

For poultry, if I need anything, I use olive oil.


----------



## nwdave (May 17, 2011)

X2  Extra Virgin Olive Oil (aka EVOO) then dusted with your favorite rub concoction.  Now, if you were doing pork.....Mustard (in sauce form) is used quite often, slathered first then dusted with your favorite rub concotion.  That all being said, There is nothing says you couldn't try it and let us know what it tastes like.  You may become a pioneer.


----------



## michael ark (May 17, 2011)

Yes chilli powder is another.Your getting good at this .


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2011)

I use EVOO, but I just heard that mayo will help crisp up the skin. I may give that a try next time.


----------



## exhaustedspark (May 18, 2011)

What is EVOO??

And never soak the chicken for 24+ hrs.

I now have some Chicken flavored Salt. Oh well maybe it will tone down after smoking and baking.


----------



## scarbelly (May 18, 2011)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil = EVOO

If the chicken is too salty just soak it in cold water for a while and change the water a few times to remove the salt


----------



## cbuck1 (Aug 30, 2013)

I've made a mustard glaze out of part Dijon, part sweet-hot mustard, Worchester sauce, soy sauce, garlic, onion powder, honey and various other spices and stuff I don't remember on top of a standard rub.  I was too lazy to brine and didn't miss it.  The chicken was skinless so I wanted the glaze to seal in the juices.  It is, to this day, one of the most delicious things my wife has ever had.  I also make a glaze with mustard, curry powder and orange marmalade that is outstanding.  You just want to make sure you have enough sweet to take the tang out of the mustard.  I'm planning to do something along those lines for Labor Day.  Kind of an East Carolina thing.  Blues Hog makes a mustard glaze that gave me the idea.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 30, 2013)

cbuck1 said:


> I've made a mustard glaze out of part Dijon, part sweet-hot mustard, Worchester sauce, soy sauce, garlic, onion powder, honey and various other spices and stuff I don't remember on top of a standard rub.  I was too lazy to brine and didn't miss it.  The chicken was skinless so I wanted the glaze to seal in the juices.  It is, to this day, one of the most delicious things my wife has ever had.  I also make a glaze with mustard, curry powder and orange marmalade that is outstanding.  You just want to make sure you have enough sweet to take the tang out of the mustard.  I'm planning to do something along those lines for Labor Day.  Kind of an East Carolina thing.  Blues Hog makes a mustard glaze that gave me the idea.


This sounds good enough to have a thread of its own.


----------



## flash (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't brine. The mustard would tend to cook off as you smoke, so should be no problem. Some use a little mayo instead. Said to help crisp up the skin.  Mustard and chicken is actually quite good. I love a good mustard sauce with my leg quarters after I am done.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2013)

For me, it depends on what meat:

Chicken-------------Sometimes Mustard under the rub, sometimes EVO.

Pork------------------Always Mustard under rub.

Beef------------------Always Worcestershire sauce under CBP, Garlic powder, and Onion powder.

Note: I have never tasted the Mustard.

Bear


----------



## shogunthinblue (Nov 26, 2013)

Just wanted to chip in and say that I've tried using mustard as the 'glue' for dry rub on chicken once.  I was thinking the mustard would cook off just like it does when doing ribs or a pork shoulder, but when the chicken was done cooking the mustard hadn't really cooked off.  Had to wipe off all that mustard before serving!  Not sure if that was just a fluke or because the mustard might react with different meats in different ways.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 26, 2013)

SmokinAl said:


> I use EVOO, but I just heard that mayo will help crisp up the skin. I may give that a try next time.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 26, 2013)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> What is EVOO??
> 
> And never soak the chicken for 24+ hrs.
> 
> I now have some Chicken flavored Salt. Oh well maybe it will tone down after smoking and baking.


you have to wash the brine off and dry the bird. been there done that. Honey works well and most of the time I use mayo. I like best foods olive oil mayo for that.


----------



## trigus (Nov 27, 2013)

I have done chicken and bone-in turkey breast with a East Carolina Mustard Sauce. I did not brine or inject, but did let the Birds swim in the sauce for 12 hours, and then added rub. turkey breast was tender and juicy.

That is my current dilemma right now - Mustard Sauce, on Turkey that is brining, or Apple Butter.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 27, 2013)

Trigus said:


> I have done chicken and bone-in turkey breast with a East Carolina Mustard Sauce. I did not brine or inject, but did let the Birds swim in the sauce for 12 hours, and then added rub. turkey breast was tender and juicy.
> 
> That is my current dilemma right now - Mustard Sauce, on Turkey that is brining, or Apple Butter.


Apple Butter is sweet from Fructose. Fructose begins to caramelize and then burn at 230°F or higher. So unless you smoke that bird at 225°, it will burn. Go with the Mustard Sauce, as long as it is not Salty. Brined birds need no additional salt in toppings or Rubs...JJ


----------



## trigus (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you Chef Jimmy. I will be cranking the heat up and smoking at 365.

Yes, I do cut back on salt when making my Rubs or Sauces for Brined Items.  I use 1 tsp of sea salt to 30 oz of my East Carolina Mustard Sauce

This is the Apple Butter I was going to use:

2 tablespoons oil

1 clove garlic, pressed

1/2 small Vidalia onion, finely chopped

1 teaspoon ground cinnamon

3 tablespoons dark brown sugar

1/4 teaspoon kosher salt

2 large Honey crisp apples, peeled, cored and chopped

1/4 cup water

2 sticks unsalted butter, softened

Getting close to time to pull Turkey out of Brine and make some Sauces.


----------

